# Cheesy Chicken Chili



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Cheesy Chicken Chili

2 frozen boneless chicken breasts
1 can of corn with juice
1 can of black beans ( drained and rinsed )
1 can of Rotel
1 pack of Ranch Dressing Mix 
1 Tablespoon chili powder
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 block cream cheese

Frozen chicken into slow cooker 1st
Add corn
Add Rotel
Add all powder ingredients
Lightly mix
Place cut up cheese on top 
Cook on low for 6-8 hours
Remove chicken and shred then add back to chili


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

awesome, I'm gonna try it!


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Looks good......


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Tried this last night, it was great!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Put tonite's over nacho chips.


----------

